# Fare la notte/ far notte



## Lituano

Salve amici! Cercavo nei dizionari che differenza  c`e`  fra le espressioni "fare la notte" e "far notte" e non ho capito perche` le spiegazioni non erano uguali. Potete spiegarmi? Grazie.


----------



## a malta

Buona sera Lituano!

"Domani sera non potrà venire al concerto, deve fare la notte" (ovvero, dovrà fare il turno di notte)

"Ragazzi, qui si fa notte e non abbiamo ancora deciso a che ora si partirà domattina" (si fa tardi, è già tardi)

A me son venuti in mente questi due esempi, ciao a m


----------



## Lituano

Salve "A malta"!  Grazie della risposta.  Ora e` chiaro a proposito di  "fare la notte".  E  "far notte"?  E` lo stesso significato oppure significa qualcos`altro? Ciao.


----------



## a malta

Lituano said:


> Salve "A malta"! Grazie della risposta. Ora e` chiaro a proposito di "fare la notte". E "far notte"? E` lo stesso significato oppure significa qualcos`altro? Ciao.



Lituano!
Ti ho fatto l'esempio anche per "far notte"...se non è chiaro, ne penserò un altro, così faremo notte a pensare come spiegare cosa vuol dire "fare notte" a m


----------



## Lituano

Quindi "Fare notte" significa "Non dormire tutta la notte"? No?


----------



## a malta

Lituano, non mi sto spiegando bene , mi dispiace...no, non significa non dormire, significa tirare una cosa per le lunghe, fino alla notte (figurato). Magari qualcun altro si riuscirà ad esprimere più chiaramente di me, abbi fiducia!
a m


----------



## vallery

Ciao, Lituano, 
vuol dire tirare cose per le lunghe, ad esempio, se uno è indeciso se fare una cosa o meno, gli si dice *qui si fa notte = sbrigati! U*n altro esempio, se uno non capisce una cosa, si dice *qui si fa notte*, cioè, prima arriva la notte( la notte arriva prima che tu capisca). In breve, è un modo per sollecitare la gente di arrivare ad un punto: ad esempio - Dai, decidiamo dove andare, qui si fa notte!- vuol dire che abbiamo perso già troppo tempo per decidere e ancora non abbiamo deciso niente. Ora hai capito? In caso contrario, ti rispiego ancora una volta, ho una pazienza pressoché infinita.


----------



## Lituano

No, Vallery,"farsi notte" (si fa notte) e` una cosa e "far(e) notte" e` un`altra cosa che non posso capire perche` tutti i dizionari che ho spiegano in modi diversi... P.es., uno spiega che "far notte" significa "fare tardi la sera", l`altro - "non dormire durante tutta la notte"...  Pensavo che so l`italiano abbastanza bene e ora vedo che non capisco niente...


----------



## vallery

Ti faccio ancora un esempio con l’espressione *fare notte*: 

*"Sen. Lettieri. Vogliamo veramente fare notte con i soliti discorsi per fare caos..."*


----------



## vallery

*far notte*• 

Fare tardi, a causa di un lavoro o altro che impegna fino a tarda ora. *Usato anche per qualcosa che fa perdere tempo poiché si dilunga e si trascina inutilmente.

*(dal Dizionario dei Modi di Dire, Hoepli Editore)


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, Vallery! Buona notte.


----------



## luway

Lituano said:


> No, Vallery,"farsi notte" (si fa notte) e` una cosa e "far(e) notte" e` un`altra cosa che non posso capire perche` tutti i dizionari che ho spiegano in modi diversi... P.es., uno spiega che "far notte" significa "fare tardi la sera", l`altro - "non dormire durante tutta la notte"...  Pensavo che so l`italiano abbastanza bene e ora vedo che non capisco niente...



Se inizi a cogliere queste 'sfumature' (lo sono di certo per un orecchio non italiano), allora secondo me vuol proprio dire che sei arrivato a conoscere la lingua piuttosto bene 

Comunque, ora ti si è chiarito il dubbio? Spero di sì. Credo che lo sarà del tutto quando avrai meglio presente diversi contesti in cui si può utilizzare l'espressione 'far notte' (l'altra sul 'fare la notte' mi sembra invece ti fosse già chiara ormai, giusto?)


----------



## Lituano

Si`, grazie, "Luway", con "fare la notte" ora tutto e` chiaro. E con "fare notte" (hai ragione!) dovrei guardare il contesto...
Cari amici, vi ringrazio tutti quanti delle vostre spiegazioni. Siete molto gentili! Siccome non sono italiano a volte e` molto difficile capire espressioni idiomatiche italiane...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

Ti segnalo anche un altro uso dell'espressione "fare/farsi notte": "In questa stagione _fa notte presto_ - che tristezza!". Vuol dire che in questo periodo dell'anno la notte arriva (= cala) più presto che in estate e il buio ci avvolge prima.

Ricapitolando:

fare la notte = fare il turno (di lavoro) di notte

fare notte = attardarsi, perder tempo, ecc. ("Se non ti decidi, qui facciamo (arrivare la) notte"

fare/farsi notte = annottare

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Salve Giorgio! Ho capito. Grazie. Come ha detto buon`anima il docente Giorgio De Rienzo: "La nostra lingua e` bella perche` capricciosa: ha regole contraddette da eccezioni..."  Ciao.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, Lit !

*Far* (o passare) *la notte* in bianco equivale a non riuscire a dormire, star svegli tutta la notte.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao, Pizzi! Questa espressione "Fare/ passare la notte in bianco" la sapevo. Lo stesso ti ringrazio.


----------



## ☺

Ciao Lituano

Te ne dico un'altra: *Fare (la) notte brava* = stare in giro tutta la notte a divertirsi, ballare e molto spesso ubriacarsi e tornare all'alba, una notte abbastanza movimentata insomma

La conoscevi questa?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E un'altra ancora: "Quando mio papà fu operato, la prima notte la feci io". Dunque, almeno da noi, "fare la notte" sta per "assistere un ammalato/operato, ecc. all'ospedale/casa di cura, ecc. durante la notte - specialmente quella successiva all'intervento.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Salve, Maschera! "Fare la notte brava" questa frase non la sapevo... Quando ero giovane ho fatto tante notte brave e ora...
Ciao, Giorgio! Grazie dell`esempio.


----------

